# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the month competition August 2011 poll

## Whistly

Vote for the enclosure you like the most.

1. IrishRonin- 60g corner tank


2.Tripe46- waterfall enclosure


3. VicSkimmr- Houses 2 Ranitomeya imitator intermedius


4.DonLisk- 15 Dart Vertical


5. FrogFever- Twin Tens


6. ReptileLife- Terrarium


7. LilyPad- 35 gal hex gray tree frog tank


8. KueLuck- 20 gal for 2 Gray Tree Frogs


9. Bshmerlie-Dividing tank


10. nos187- Imitator tank


11. artangel86- froglet habitat

----------


## Whistly

It took me over an hour to do this (computer froze 3 times on last photo, and keyboard is broken)

----------


## Don

Came out god though.  Nice work :-)

----------

Whistly

----------


## Whistly

Thanks Don I'm gonna start the new entries for next month  now.

----------


## John Clare

Luke, thanks for doing this.  Are you going to set a fixed date for this each month?

----------


## Don

Bump....  Get your votes in.

----------


## Voltage

awww mine didn't make it lol

----------


## Whistly

> Luke, thanks for doing this. Are you going to set a fixed date for this each month?


I think from now on I will start the entries on the 15th of each month, so the poll is at the begining of the month, giving the winner an entire month of fame.

----------


## Whistly

> awww mine didn't make it lol


Enter your photo here http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...html#post71023. I know you wanted to have yours in this months but it would be unfair on you as people have already started voting.

----------


## Heather

How / where do we vote?

----------


## Don

> How / where do we vote?


Hi Heatheranne,
You should be able to select a name at the top of this thread.

----------


## Heather

Hi!
Hmmm...I'm using the iPhone mobile version. Can't see it. Help?

----------


## Whistly

> Hi!Hmmm...I'm using the iPhone mobile version. Can't see it. Help?


At the top it will have 11 options click the small circle of the one you like best and it will put a black dot in it then click vote now

----------


## Heather

Must have to go to the regular site. Okay, thanks.

----------


## Whistly

Bump get your votes in before tomorrow.

----------

